# Could be looking for a meat doe.



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Well, hello. :laugh: As you know, I raise Nigerians, and love the breed. But while my family's aim is to have enough milk while enjoying those little firecrackers, we have discovered we love the meat as well. It can be hard to find high quality meat, and certainly nothing compares to your own. My mom and I are playing with the idea of buying a meat doe to breed to our Nigerian bucks, producing kids that will be very well loved, then harvested.

I would want a doe that wasn't too large, possibly a fainting goat, but I am open to other breeds as well. The doe herself would be a pet. Does anyone know of any breeders in NJ, or of a registry I could look into?

Thanks!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I would go with myotonic or savanna. Both are mid size and meaty. I like myotonics... theyd be fun!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I was thinking myotonic! I heard they have cute personalities too. Know of any breeders? I looked through the directory and am searching registries now.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I don't know any except for one in Texas and I would have to ask a friend what her name is. I know she has nice goats though lol. Boer myotonics are nice too but if they get boer height they'd be hard for a nigerian to breed. 

I want a fainter so bad. But I don't have enough land for multiple breeds ... or enough time or money lol


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

Go to myotonicgoatregistry.com. They have a firectory


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I'll be adding a boer % doe to my herd tomorrow. Might try keeping a wether to butcher next year.... Not sure though!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

We love our boers... I'm starting to breed my own show goats now but we plan to raise cull kids for meat.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

If I could find a boer/pygmy, I would be very happy. :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

ThreeHavens said:


> If I could find a boer/pygmy, I would be very happy. :laugh:


I have been seeing quite a few bores on The NH CL... Don know if your willing to travel that far though...


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

ThreeHavens said:


> If I could find a boer/pygmy, I would be very happy. :laugh:


Check craigslist! I see them all the time here in NC. Also, a pure pygmy may be a good option. They are pretty meaty but won't put much size to kids.


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

ThreeHavens said:


> If I could find a boer/pygmy, I would be very happy. :laugh:


So you want a huge barrel chested goat on short stubby legs? :laugh:


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Where are you located?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Axykatt said:


> So you want a huge barrel chested goat on short stubby legs? :laugh:


Haha! I would like a good meat doe in a smaller package.



HoukFarms said:


> Where are you located?


Tabernacle, NJ.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Axykatt said:


> So you want a huge barrel chested goat on short stubby legs? :laugh:


That's what I have pictured lol. Although one of does has look and she's, to my knowledge, full boer.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f185/making-better-goat-137418/index4.html This has a picture of one, I love the look of her.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I agree a pygmy could be a good option... Our pygmies are very meaty.


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

ThreeHavens said:


> http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f185/making-better-goat-137418/index4.html This has a picture of one, I love the look of her.


Omg! I love her!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I know! Sydney, I'm not sure I was a pure-bred pygmy, I think I want something just a tad larger.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

ThreeHavens said:


> I know! Sydney, I'm not sure I was a pure-bred pygmy, I think I want something just a tad larger.


Oh, I was suggesting the Pygmy doe as your meat breed doe.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Yep! And they're wonderful, but I want something just a little bit bigger than the Nigerians ... we'll be keeping her and harvesting her kids, so I'd like the kids to be meatier than our usual Nigerian wethers.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

What about a Kiko? They aren't HUGE but not Pygmy size, either.


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

My fainter weighs about 70 lbs.. My sister has them ranging from I think 50-60ish lbs to 90lbs.. That's just the females.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Well my Nigerians are usually 60 to 70lbs, so that seems like it may be a decent fit. I'll have to look around for some fainters. Does anyone know what their personalities are generally like?


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

The ones I have contact with are very friendly.. A little standoffish for one. Everyone I know likes them.


----------

